# What are your problems/irritations?



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,

To start, this might belong in the Lounge, so mods feel free to move it if you think it should be there instead of here. 

Now, to get to the point of this thread. I would love to hear some of y'all's problems, irritations, annoyances, etc. regarding fishing. These could be anything. For example, it seems that all fisherman are in the perpetual search for the perfect way to store hooks that would allow for easy access, organization, and air flow to prevent rust. I have found that you can have 2 of these, but rarely 3. Or, some people hate having to constantly retie lures if they prefer not to use snap swivels, so instead they could tie loop knots on the end of all their lures which would allow for easy attachment without having to tie knots.

I thought this would be helpful if we put our heads together to offer some advice on these basic issues. I can't wait to see if we all deal with similar issues!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Surfers. Ripped one wet suit today, popped another with a 7/8 gotcha no hook up. They need to be glad I didn't have my bucktail rod


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

googans. they have no idea what they are doing and they don't want to learn. Also people who cruise the beach and mug you because they see you catch one fish and they don't want to put the work in on their own. People, often googans, who get really mad when you won't share specific info about where you are catching, I put in the hours of work to learn this spot and find it so maybe you should put forth some effort too.
That's another reason why night fishing is better. Less likely to be seen and less people out to see you.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Those that Spike Rod's at the point and go Grill burger's and drink Beer not paying attention to their Rods.opcorn:


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Facebook.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Surfers. Ripped one wet suit today, popped another with a 7/8 gotcha no hook up. They need to be glad I didn't have my bucktail rod


Even though the Surfers are too close, deliberately throwing at them may end up with you getting charged by LEO.

Had 4x4 issue over the weekend and got buried to the Frame 3 times.

Only people who helped me get off the beach were Tourists. Several trucks passed me by being driven by people I know.

Fixed my 4x4 issue with a new front axle this morning. 

Be back out on the beach tomorrow and if one of the fellas who passed me by wants to laugh or say a word about me tearing up the beach .......it will be on.......

Many thanks to the kind Tourists who pulled me out, none of them hesitated in the least, just got out with shovels and chains and got me and all the other folks also stuck off the beach.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Jollymon said:


> Those that Spike Rod's at the point and go Grill burger's and drink Beer not paying attention to their Rods.opcorn:


Scab Picker


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

mdsurffishing said:


> scab picker


 :d


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> googans. they have no idea what they are doing and they don't want to learn. Also people who cruise the beach and mug you because they see you catch one fish and they don't want to put the work in on their own. People, often googans, who get really mad when you won't share specific info about where you are catching, I put in the hours of work to learn this spot and find it so maybe you should put forth some effort too.
> That's another reason why night fishing is better. Less likely to be seen and less people out to see you.


Is the Mason-Dixon Line the dividing delineated area whereas to the North the term is Googan and to the South the term is Tourist?

If a Hottie whips out to the Point in her Bright Red Wrangler and proceeds to use a 3 lb hammer to drive her sand spikes in......that's Hot.

If it is some Hotties Grand Dad driving sand spikes in with the mini sledge it's not hot....in fact it makes one wonder what do the Fish think about this strange thumping vibrations.

Lest someone uniformed about OBX Beach fishing thinks this is a sexual in nature post it is.....

Hotties in Wranglers on the beach ....... Well that's why they are called Hotties.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder what would happen to all the piers , bait n tackle shops, all the charter boats, rental properties, stores, hell even the state parks and roads if all the "Googans" money disappeared.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

obxchap said:


> I wonder what would happen to all the piers , bait n tackle shops, all the charter boats, rental properties, stores, hell even the state parks and roads if all the "Googans" money disappeared.


It would be like 1965, when the Bypass really was a Bypass.

Even Headlights in Point Harbor would cease to exist.

Wings would no longer be 50 % off. And Walmart would not have Berkley Big Game for $6.88 1/4 Spool of 60#.

And I would still be trying to crawl back to Ramp 44.

We need more Googans, Pilgrims or Tourists, especially Hottie Pilgrim Babes.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Garboman sir you are by far one of the best characters on this forum. Always look forward to reading your post.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbo I wasn't throwing at them, they swam into my line. There are surfer googans to


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Bikini tops 

Headlamps, especially the barney's who feel the need to have them on when they cast.

Respooling a reel and having a gull or whatever fly into it on the first cast, or worse yet throwing into a hang on the first cast.

Not knowing how many cubes are in a large bag of ice.

Dropping an Ugly in the sand.

The smell of someone else's bacon frying.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm good, no problems now that I gave up my boats. Oh I forgot, I got one, the wind.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Bikini tops


prefer the banana hammocks?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Dropping an Apple Ugly in the sand....now that is painful


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

NC KingFisher said:


> Garbo I wasn't throwing at them, they swam into my line.


I was out yesterday when five tour buses of teenage kids arrived at the beach. We had hooks and lines in the water(in a close slough) and they just barreled right into all of it. They also all had Chik-fil-A that they were feeding to the gulls instead of to themselves.

As for bikini tops, I only go fishing in a bikini because I learned long ago from The Fisherman's Post that all the nicest fish are caught by people in bikinis. I haven't made the cover yet though, not sure why.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Yallweh said:


> I learned long ago from The Fisherman's Post that all the nicest fish are caught by people in bikinis. I haven't made the cover yet though, not sure why.


Ha! This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

People that don’t air down. Was told by a NPS LEO the other day that they have to start enforcing the Air Down rule that is part of the permits. Warning first time, ticket second time, permit gone next time. 
Excuse me while I tend to my six spiked rods off the Point.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Pop up ads


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Dang near bouncing my head off the top of the truck after hitting unseen whoops made by jokers too lazy to air down as stated above...

Having a dozen or so "experts" giving those sticking it out after dark a big F-YOU by lighting up the water with their headlights when they leave....

Having those same "experts" hit you straight in the eyes with their two million candle power head lamps while walking back down the line and/or shinning them in the water to see their line as their following it down....

Do I sound a bit upset?.....fresh wounds sting the most I guess.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sandcastle's and holes late in the evening when I'm cruising the beach for the perfect hole and I've been hipmotised by the surf and the sunset ..... That hurts !


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

People texting and driving.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

I was fishing last year down at the end of lighthouse road. A Car load pulled up and the mom set up shop right next to my tackle etc and my wife sleeping on the beach. Her kids shot straight down to the beach and started jumping in the water right under my line as mom watched. There was at least 200 yards between me and the next people on the beach but that spot right under my line was the spot they had to be in. One even tugged on my line. So instead of getting into it with mom I packed up quickly and went to the lot where Dad was unpacking all their stuff. I talked to my wife loudly about the huge shark I just saw twice finning just 30 feet off the beach. I mentioned that it looked like a tiger shark and that it looked aggressive and hungry. Said I wouldn't be swimming In that water for no amount of money. I looked over and Dad was paying close attention to what I said. I doubt they had a very good time at the beach that day thinking of the "man eater" just offshore. Most times once the beach gets busy I will quit fishing. I never go near people who are swimming and I can't stand when people try to crowd me out when there is plenty of room on the beach.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

"Sportsman" who feel that they must put out every rod they have covering more beach than they can cover, and then claim that they have "dibs" on the area because they were there first.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

People that reset my drum rod with the line on the rail, or highstick their rod in the corner with the butt under mine, and don't get it when what they did wrong is explained .... I get sometimes you got to move people's gear , but put it the way you found it. Same thing with casting over 5 people and making no effort to set your rod in the right place, just setting it right where you cast from.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Catch This said:


> Dropping an Apple Ugly in the sand....now that is painful


Now that is just a sin. Love me some apple ugly.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think that I've ever been angry or put out while on the beach. I guess that I am not up-tight enough. Oh well.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

When I'm catching fish and other people get mad, I'll offer them fresh bait or to show them how to tie a rig but they just stay pissed off. Doesn't upset me, but doesn't make any sense either


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Gorge said:


> I don't think that I've ever been angry or put out while on the beach. I guess that I am not up-tight enough. Oh well.


That is the way it is suppose to happen.............


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Bikini tops
> 
> Headlamps, especially the barney's who feel the need to have them on when they cast.
> 
> ...


2NA gave me a couple of the small headlights that Walmart sells for $1.00. They are not real bright but after never using a headlight, I have found them invaluable, they are real light, not like some of the more powerful headlights. They also are not Blue Lights so I do not attract unwanted Visitors.

I used to do everything in total Darkness, prided myself on being able to reel my 8600 level with my eyes closed. 

I use Headlamp when I cast, I want to make sure my drop is as perfect as I can get it. I use it to reel in, makes for a level spool. I use to unhook critters. I would like to use it walking back up the Beach for the next Drift, but do not out of deference to the other folks. 

I don't mind being a Barney, I used to Surf when I was Young, been in some Winter Surf out in Encinitas CA that was over this Barney's comfort level.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That's all well and good GM, but how do you fair in a bikini top?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Oldmulletbreath said:
> 
> 
> > Bikini tops
> ...


I call BS. 2na would never spend that much money!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I pretty much agree with all the previous posts.....So now I will pipe in.
Of course the post above is meant as a joke... anyone who knows me knows that I'm quite generous..

What pisses me off! LITTER, (Trash, Garbage)!!!! 
Take your damn trash with you when you leave.. that means fishing line, cigarette buts, cans bottles, wrappers etc..
And your nasty baby's diaper too.. yeah that's been left on the beach also. 
If your dog takes a dump... dig a hole and bury it. I hate dog crap on the Boots of my waders, I am sure you would too... No One likes it when they step on it with bare feet.
The dog is on a leash or a tether so if it dumps then chances are you will know it...

Tickles is Top Dog on the beach..... Remember That! 

UNLESS!!! a Hottie is out walking her Pomeranian then her dog is Top Dog... This rarely happens of course.

If you catch fish to keep, take em with you... don't stackem up then drive off....... No Excuses!

If you're cutting bait, either put the stuff you're not gonna use in a receptacle and dispose of it later, or walk over and throw it in the surf as chum. The birds are enough of a pain in the butt.. I don't like em hovering over my truck and crapping on my windshield. Smeard Bird Poop is hard to see through. Don't toss what you're not gonna use under your vehicle either. .. I also dislike stepping on it after it's been on the beach for a day or two...

If you see someone coming down the beach during daylight hours, Man your Schitt! Work with the guy or gal. Reel it up if you have too
One man, two spiked mullet rods is all one can handle in that situation... 

Wanna have a grill out party at your vehicle Great! Free beer and food.. reel your stuff up... eat have a good time and come back and fish... send an invite and I'm there ... my stuff will be put away ... I'll socialize and then go back to fishing.... I think I've mentioned I like most brands of free beer....I like Michelob Light,(not Ultra) Bud Light, Miller Light, Corona , PBR, and Garbo's fav Busch Light. Please make a note of that. Always bring extra Apple Ugglies you'll make friends real quick ..

Lastly, If you're a man and your wearing a Bikini top and passing by my truck... Keep Walking!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Any locality with any kind of a (residency) fee that isn't required after a certain age. Any other locality offering the same requirement. Both localities have a reciprocity agreement - except for the no fee age requirement.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

has nothing to do with fishing
But a$$ho!e drivers that refuse to use a turn signal. Something so simple to do?


----------



## equyst (Apr 8, 2018)

hoax news


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I have to agree with Big2na , Trash , Litter , Wasted Catch , Not only on the Beach but the Piers , Bridges all the places were we gather to fish or the matter anyplace the people go to enjoy the Outdoors , There is a endless trail of trash , I see people that pick up their trash and haul out and those that don't .


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> I have to agree with Big2na , Trash , Litter , Wasted Catch , Not only on the Beach but the Piers , Bridges all the places were we gather to fish or the matter anyplace the people go to enjoy the Outdoors , There is a endless trail of trash , I see people that pick up their trash and haul out and those that don't .


Have to agree about the trash. I hate that as well. If I see trash laying around I'll pick it up and toss it out or pack it out myself. Not only is it an eyesore but it also poses as a hazard to wildlife. Be responsible and clean up after yourself.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Agree totally about the trash thing. It’s why I carry a trash bag in the truck.

Funny side story that happened recently. While waiting in a parking lot for someone, I witnessed what appeared to be an employee returning from lunch. She stopped part way into the lot and threw a bag, cup, wrappers and a one of those cardboard like food carriers out the window. After watching her park and enter the building, I gathered up the mess and placed it on her car. Would liked to have seen her reaction when finding it, but my passengers arrived and we left.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Mine? never seem too have enough Beer & Bait & Chips & Sammiches.. 
While the bite,,, & Bikinis are HOT & prevalent..


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

DaBig2na ...could not spoke it any better than this for myself too. Lazy ass people think that everyone else likes around likes to look at their litter.

X 2

RT


----------

